# Hot Wire Line Cutter



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Do any of you use a hot wire line cutter for fishing instead of scissors or a knife to cut your braid or mono? Saw someone at a distance casting contest using one after tying his knots.

Barry


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I use a hot wire cutter for climbing ropes, but I can generally get a closer cut with a pair of fingernail clippers than with anything else when you're talking about fishing line.


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

kingfisherman23 said:


> I use a hot wire cutter for climbing ropes, but I can generally get a closer cut with a pair of fingernail clippers than with anything else when you're talking about fishing line.


The one I'm talking about is sold by bass pro for fishing.
Barry


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm interested. What's the model name? I couldn't find it on the site.

Evan


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Search line cutter on bass pro it's made by berkley


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

That looks kind of cool and it seems to have gotten decent reviews. I may pick one up on my pilgrimage to BPS in October.

Evan


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

kingfisherman23 said:


> I'm interested. What's the model name? I couldn't find it on the site.
> 
> Evan




http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_2379____SearchResults


----------



## CraigG (Sep 25, 2006)

I have had one of these for about 2 years now. Save your money, it is useless. The only thing it's useful for is cutting line off a spool because you can set the spool down, put a book on it to hold it down, use one hand to hold the free end of the line and the other to hold the cutter.

If you've tied a shock leader to your line, trying to get the cutter close enough to the knot to make a nice clean cut, I worry about getting it too close and weakening the knot. The other thing is that you really need 3 hands, 2 to put the line in tension and one to hold the tool.

Mine has also quit working.

As I said, save your money.


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

That's the answer i'm looking for thanks.

Barry


----------

